# Let's pick 9 man rotations



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Currently Rockets have 19 men. All you need is 9 men.

What is your 9 men rotations?

My picks:
Battier, McGrady, Yao, Wells, Alston

V-Span, Novak, J-How and Dik

Obviously Rockets need to trade some of the players if they don't have PT.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

I think your on the money, but you would have to think they'd find some time for luther and/or snyder in there. They wouldnt have acquired Snyder and held onto Luther for no reason i reckon.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ballscientist, u sure you ain't a Houston fan??

My 9 man rotation: Yao/Battier/Wells/T-Mac/Alston

Howard/Synder/V-Span/Head

Occassional PT: Hayes/Novak/Deke

Dare I say it, but we have a deep roster for next season!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

9 man rotations

starters- alston, wells, mcgrady, battier and Yao

4 subs- howard, Deke, head and V-Span

3 leftovers- padgett, snyder and novak.

thats only if padgett really signed (has he?) otherwise its hayes. hayes is in trouble or they could be lining up a trade. mostly like involing luther head?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

starters

alston, tmac, battier, juwan, yao 

i like the bigger lineup and juwan has a fair good shot when his open

bench wells, sura (im willing to give him a chance considering he was spectacular in that one season he was with us), head, mutumbo


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Alston|V-Span
Wells|Head
T-Mac|Snyder
Battier|Hayes
Yao|Deke

With that line-up the title is ours :clap:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Houst-mac you forgot Howard...

Unless they trade him... which I don't see happening to give a "noob" more playing time. 

They want Howard for the experience he has.

My nine man rotation

Starters: 

Alston, T-Mac, Battier, Howard, Yao

first off the bench:

Wells, Snyder, Hayes, Head (crosses fingers that this is truly what happens)

also on the bench:

Novak, Padgett, Deke, V-span (that makes 13.. are we allowed 13?)

edit: doh... I forgot Sura, are we sure he is going to be able to make his comeback or is it a let's see how it goes thing at training camp??


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

BATTIER WILL NOT BE THE STARTING PF!!!

Starting LineUp Will Be:

PG: Alston
SG: TMac
SF: Battier
PF: JHo (Just Accept It!)
C: Yao

Off The Bench:

PG: Sura (If Healthy!)/VSpan
SG: Wells
SF: Wells/Snyder
PF: Battier (rotate to PF)/Hayes
C: Deke

When Yao is out, TMac, Bonzi will be in the game to keep the scoring up.
When TMac is out, Yao, Bonzi will be in the game to keep the scoring up.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

PG: *Alston / Spanoulis* / Lucas III
SG: *Wells / Head* / Sura
SF: *McGrady / Snyder* / Novak
PF: *Battier / Howard* / Hayes
CT: *Yao* / Mutombo


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

cornholio said:


> PG: *Alston / Spanoulis* / Lucas III
> SG: *Wells / Head* / Sura
> SF: *McGrady / Snyder* / Novak
> PF: *Battier / Howard* / Hayes
> CT: *Yao* / Mutombo



theres no way that mutumbo wouldnt be in the rotation... what happens if yao gets in foul trouble early due to biased reffing.. we've all seen it on countless number of occassions


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Ballscientist, u sure you ain't a Houston fan??
> 
> My 9 man rotation: Yao/Battier/Wells/T-Mac/Alston
> 
> ...


Okay, its legit now, Yao Mania I always knew you were a telepath! I totally agree 100%. Though depending on who is shooting better, (Vspan, Head, Snyd, Novak) I'd give "him" more PT. Frankly, though I have nothing against Padgett, I don't think we need him at all? Novak gives you all he does and he's taller and is supposedly a pretty good passer. Oh well, after all we've been thru in HTown w/ the Texans/Stros/Rock's we need an overly padded roster with actual players :clap:_ I take it all back CD! (walked out on Rockets' draft party...sorry)_


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

First off, I really like the results to Houston's transactions over the last few months leading into this upcoming season. Now I'm just itching to see what JVG can get this team to accomplish on the floor together.

Here is what *I feel* should be Houston's nine-man rotation:

PG: *Rafer*/*V-Span*
SG: *Bonzi*/*Snyder*/Head
SF: *McGrady*/Novak
PF: *Battier*/*Hayes*/Howard
C: *Yao*/*Deke*

I am pretty certain that JVG will place Howard into either the starting lineup at PF or as Battier's backup. However, I feel that the above starting lineup is better without Howard and that Hayes can bring more than J-Ho to the Rockets off the bench.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Start of the season:
Alston/Head/VSpan
T-Mac/Wells/Snyder
Battier/T-Mac/Novak
Howard/Hayes
Yao/Mutombo

Rest of the season:

Alston/VSpan/Lucas
Wells/Head/Snyder
T-Mac/Battier/Novak
Battier/Howard/Hayes/Novak
Yao/Mutombo

In the beginning of the season, we should start out with the best chemistry, and T-Mac stays in longer to keep control. Sometime in the season, we need to bring in Wells, and have Battier take control more, give T-Mac a rest.

We still need Head and Howard for offense off the bench.
We need VSpan and Novak to assume more responsibilities later in the season.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

i think howard should get the starting nod - can battier play PF, really? Or are we going to be a phoenix/dallas style team now, and go small ball and start running? Can JVG coach that style at all?


Also I'm a bit worried about bonzi, some of his and his agent's comments were like as if he was the main scorer on the team, not yao and tmac... along the lines of 'yeah those two are gonna get all the attention defensively so its my job to take the shots'... 


In any case, i think everything's up in the air right now, nothing's certain, we have to wait for training camp to start getting a proper idea of who's improved/gotten worse...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

chn353 said:


> theres no way that mutumbo wouldnt be in the rotation... what happens if yao gets in foul trouble early due to biased reffing.. we've all seen it on countless number of occassions


Then put him in, and we have a 10-man rotation. :biggrin:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

cornholio said:


> PG: *Alston / Spanoulis* / Lucas III
> SG: *Wells / Head* / Sura
> SF: *McGrady / Snyder* / Novak
> PF: *Battier / Howard* / Hayes
> CT: *Yao* / Mutombo




14 players man. Only allowed 12 per game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> 14 players man. Only allowed 12 per game.


I thought they had changed that. Well, then put Sura and JLIII as inactive.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

9 player rotation:

5: Ming Yao/ Dikembe Mutombo
4: Shane Battier/ Chuck Hayes
3: Bonzi Wells
2: Tracy McGrady/ Vassilis Spanoulis
1: Rafer Alston/ John Lucas III


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Starters*
Rafer Alston
Bonzi Wells
Tracy McGrady
Shane Battier
Yao Ming

*Reserves*
Luther Head
Kirk Snyder
Chuck Hayes
Dikembe Mutombo
Juwan Howard
Scott Padgett
Vassilis Spanoulis

I placed reserves roughly in order of their importance, in my opinion. I may be wishcasting when it comes to Snyder and Hayes, but I really think Snyder has the talent to be a solid starter or a super-sub and that Hayes has special rebounding ability that will be of major importance when Yao is on the bench.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

cornholio said:


> I thought they had changed that. Well, then put Sura and JLIII as inactive.



They have? I'm not so sure about that. Hopefully someone will clear that up.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

OK well thier is a thread in the other forum that states JVG wants to play Tmac at PG

Now i did not see this comming,i also dont think he will be able to guard players who have a speed advantage.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Dream Hakeem said:


> OK well thier is a thread in the other forum that states JVG wants to play Tmac at PG



Hearsay?? or link??

edit: Never mind found a Link


----------

